# Prayers please



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just received a call an found out one of my sisters has esophagus cancer. 
She will start Cemo and radiation on Wednesday. She will have to do this for 6 weeks. 
We were all together Memorial day weekend for a Birthday party for my dad. I new she did not look well and it was warm out and she has several layers on. She did not say a lot and she was having trouble swallowing. A lot of our family has to have their esophagus stretched for whatever reason. We all thought that was the problem and we said after she left several of us said how much weight she has lost. She is only 98 pounds. 
If you could please put her Sandy Mendez on a prayer list. I am really having a hard time wih this. Thank you


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh...I will be praying. Hang in there Lori...we're all here for you. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry Lori :hug: Prayers that your sister has a fast recovery and the next 6 weeks are ones which go fast as well. :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ray:


----------



## 8goatfarmgirl (May 21, 2011)

Praying!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

will do Lori -- keep us updated


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am sorry Lori I hope she makes a fast recovery I will pray for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent that way... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am very sorry Lori  I hope and pray your sister gets better with the chemo and doesn't have any more hardships with it afterwards. Cancer is terrifying, but modern medicine is brilliant. And I can totally understand as I couldn't imagine seeing one of my brothers or sisters go through something like this. My heart is most certainly with you.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Lori, my heart goes out to you and your family.....will be lifting you in prayers! My husband suffers from Barretts Esophagus and cancer is always a possiblity with him, I know the key to full recovery is finding it and treating early on.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Prayers for you and Sandy ray: I will light candles for you both.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear this...wishing her a successful treatment and a quick recovery!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

So sorry for your sister hope she gets better soon.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. I am having a hard time wrapping my mind around this. Yes I know so many people have had this and recovered just fine but it is a little different when it is your sister that is now only 98 pounds. It scares the heck out of you.

I know it was cought before it spread to far, and NOT to the organs, so by the grace of god it should be a lot easier, but like I said with her only being 98 pounds, it is going to be hard. 

Thank you so much for the prayers. They are so comforting


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

Lori I am so sorry! When my friend's Mom went through cemo it made her nausious and like your sister her Mom was extremely thin before she started treatment. The nurse told her ways to sneak extra calories and nutrition into the foods she gave her Mom. I don't remember all of them but I do know she added powdered milk to reg milk. It didn't change the taste much and doubled the nutrition. I think you could find more online. I will keep both of you in my prayers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are here for all of you...the power of prayer is strong..... :grouphug: :hug: ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

^Amen! Will be praying. ray:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts for your sister...


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

many prayers and hugs sent your way...


----------

